# dang clumsy human



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

It is hot outside and I am very thankful that the shade trees keep out yard a few degrees cooler. After some hose play I wanted to let the dogs have a little tug play. They did great and I kept the game short. I followed it with a little more water play with the hose. 

I love this big-boy. After awhile I wasn't clear with my directions and stepped right on my boy's tail! But he shrugged it off and kept in the game. :grin2:

I think this afternoon we'll focus on practicing his backing up. It's hard for him to tell where his butt is going in reverse sometimes. And I need to make my directions clear. Recording ourselves can really help us find what works and what doesn't.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

His butt is going? You did the tail stepping, Lol. Just kidding.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Great video! Beautiful yard too!


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

Steve Strom said:


> His butt is going? You did the tail stepping, Lol. Just kidding.



You are right Steve. He was backing up but the tail wasn't. So glad he was a good sport and I realized what was going on before either of us got hurt.


----------

